# Why is systemd so hated?



## Dendros (Jan 15, 2018)

This is a question that was bugging me for a while. Basically, it seems that systemd is really disliked by some individuals in the Linux world and basically universally frowned upon in the BSD world. I saw a thread on this very sub-forum discussing systemd and it got blocked, so it seems to be a taboo subject. And I  really don't get why.
Some say it's bloated, as if all of its components are running as init (PID 1) - this is simply not true. The init part is small and only it does have PID 1 and the rest are running as different processes, with different PIDs. Others say that it violates the Unix philosophy - how and in what way? And others say that it's not portable so it is bad and I don't get why is so, because an init system is obviously tied to an OS, I doubt that you can take FreeBSD's init system, transplant it unmodified into DragonFly BSD and expect it to work.
As I see it, it's basically an init daemon + the various daemons controlled by it + some new utilities and new APIs. Essentially a new init + a whole framework built upon it. What is the problem with this approach, other than that it's a change? 
I'm genuinely curious and I hope that the discussion will remain civil and will shed some light on this subject.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2018)

There are plenty of discussions related to systemd. I suggest you use the search function on the forum to find them.

I'm going to close this thread as there's been enough said about it.


----------

